# How much influence does a book's cover have on your purchase?



## leeannebenjamin (Feb 20, 2011)

How many of you actually decide to buy a book because of its cover? I know this sounds silly but book's with fun, bright colors sell better than book's with darker colors and I know I have fallen into this before! This can be seen a lot in the chick-lit genre and is also happening across all genres. 

What do you all think?  Do you think having a bright and appealing cover can increase your sales.. especially for EBooks where the customer has to scan over numerous covers on a screen at one time?


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

guilty as charged. Of course, I'll read the back cover too, but I've been drawn into more than my share of pretty covers.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am very visual and covers are very important to me. I will not buy a book just because of the cover but a good cover will draw me in and get me to take a good look and sometimes download the sample. While a bad cover, I will often just pass over.

On my blog I post the books I am reading on a side bar and I always search out the best cover for it. I have sometimes chosen a foreign cover in another language if I like the art better. I will even alter in photoshop to make the color better. 

It is all personal taste of course... .


----------



## Jenni (Feb 20, 2011)

We actually just did a blog post on this very topic. Some really good comments too. A lot to consider.

http://writeitforward.wordpress.com/2011/02/18/the-dos-and-donts-of-cover-design-publishing-lesson-1/


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Here is an interesting sample of four different designs for the same book. I love the asian version
even though the little girl does not look much like Flavia, as I imagined her...


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

I certainly agree that a cover has a strong influence, particularly if you're dealing with an uninitiated audience.


----------



## leeannebenjamin (Feb 20, 2011)

glad to see you all feel the same way as I do! My mom has recently published her first novel and she had a lot of debating going on when deciding the cover. She went for a very simple look and I love it! You can check it out and also check out her blog!

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Very little as I seldom went and browsed book stores.  I've never been a super heavy reader (have read more for leisure in the 2+ years I've had a Kindle than at any time prior).

So 99% of books I bought were on personal recommendations, having stumbled across reviews etc. rather than impulse buys from browsing a book store or Amazon.com and having my eye caught by a cover.


----------



## authorjjhebert (Feb 22, 2011)

For me, the book cover is very important. An eye-catching cover will grab my attention.


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 30, 2010)

I also think book covers are very important.  It is the only thing I miss about paper books compared to ebooks.  I really would like it if the Kindle would show the book cover of the book you are reading when you put it to sleep.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm going to be terribly wishy-washy and say 'some'. I have to admit to buying more of the Temeraire books that I otherwise would have just because I love the covers so much, but normally I'm not so bothered. To make an analogy, it's like when you're applying for a job; all that your cover letter and resume need to do is get you an interview. All that a cover is going to do is get me to pick up a book. If the blurb and a quick read of a sentence or two don't draw me in, back down it goes. Then again, once I've decided to buy a book I will quite often look at different editions to see which cover I like the most. So to return to my original, wishy-washy answer: a book's cover has _some_ influence on my purchase.

Actually, thinking about it now, a good title is more important to me than a good cover--I tend to see words first and images second.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

What Sibel said.  I won't buy based only on a cover, but without a good cover you'll probably never sell me the book as I won't even stop to listen to the pitch (read the description, sample, etc.).  I'm not sure how much color influences me, but there are certain things that pique my interest (horses, dragons, etc.) which probably applies to everyone, though each person's hot-buttons are different.

Alison - that's an AWESOME idea about screen-savers on the Kindle.  That would be totally cool


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Before my Kindle, I was VERY influenced by covers.  Thinking back to those days, I read a lot more chick-lit and I'm pretty certain I have bought books solely based on the cover.  Looking at the covers of the latest novels I have read, there's a good chance I would not have chosen them based on their covers.  One in particular, "Dies The Fire," by SM Stirling just looks very masculine, in fact it reminds me of something I'd probably see one of my grandfathers read and certainly wouldn't allude to the fact that there's a great female lead character (whom I adored).  If I were to pick this up in paperback, I'd probably put it back just based on the artwork.  This is something I love about the Kindle - it doesn't give me a chance to judge a book by its cover, I have to read the darn thing!

I've been attracted to pretty covers and quirky covers, I have an equal mix of bright and dark covers in my collection.  I also like a good use of foils (like the newer version of Pillars of the Earth, the one that was released when it was an Oprah pick is just gorgeous).  Interesting artwork or photography is always a bonus.  

ALL of the covers posted by Octochick have me interested in checking out "The Sweetness at the Bottom of the Pie."

Now book titles.... that's a whole 'nother topic!  I have bought books without regard to what they were about just because of a clever name....


----------



## R. H. Watson (Feb 2, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> I really would like it if the Kindle would show the book cover of the book you are reading when you put it to sleep.


Alison, that's a great idea.
I'm influenced by a cover up to a point, but for Kindle books, if I'm at all interested, the free sample is more important.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

leeannebenjamin said:


> How many of you actually decide to buy a book because of its cover? I know this sounds silly but book's with fun, bright colors sell better than book's with darker colors and I know I have fallen into this before! This can be seen a lot in the chick-lit genre and is also happening across all genres.


I don't think that's true for all genres - many genres characteristically have dark or faded covers. I think what matters most is whether the cover is professional looking and accurately conveys the genre. Too many indie and self published books have very amateurish looking covers and I will immediately pass them over without reading the summery.

A good cover will catch my eye but if the summery doesn't sound like my thing or the sample is no good, I won't buy it.


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

If I'm generally browsing, then if the cover appeals to me, I'll next look at the title. If the title sounds like a genre I like, I'll read the blurb, which often leads to buying. On the other hand, if I'm seeking out a specific genre, the cover has less relevance because I'm already looking to buy in that genre and am just looking for a story that sounds interesting. But a good cover will certainly catch my eye.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Samples for me, although have to admit sometimes clearly home made cover art turns me off a bit. If I've heard good things, will still try a sample.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Great book covers catch my attention, but I always read the book description, and that is what either sells me on the story or not. I've never bought a book just for the cover.
L.J.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm an artist who has made some book and magazine covers, and I guess it goes without saying on my profession that there is a rock-solid belief that covers influence sales.  Me, I'm not so sure.  I've sometimes browsed through books because of their cover, but I can't say I've bought any just because of their covers.  In fact I have sometimes bought books despite their covers, if they're by an author I like, or about a subject important to me.

I would like to think that every professional in the business honestly does their best to make a good cover.  I guess we should always be aware, however, that all art is susceptible to fashion, and what makes a good cover now is not the same as fifty years ago, nor fifty years in the future.  There really isn't any such thing as timeless in art.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Cover isn't quite as important as it used to be with print books, but it's still key.  The biggest difference is making a cover that pops in thumbnail.  So simplicity and contrast are important.  I may have bought a few books because the cover drew me in to take a deeper look at the book.  Actually, I think title is more important than cover.  In a bookstore, with books spine out, the title has to really pop.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

I still think cover is important with Kindle, or rather, the thumbanil version of the cover is important. Like was mentioned above, when I'm browsing on Amazon, unless I'm looking for a very specific book (and already know the name and title of what book I want to buy), the first thing that catches my eye is the cover, and then the title.

If the cover is visually appealing and the title sounds like something I'd read, I'll click on it and read the blurb. Yes, the sample is probably ultimately the most important key to making me buy, but you have to have already caught my attention to get me to the page where I can even read your sample.


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

I've bought books simply because they had a gorgeous cover, I admit it. I've also bought books that had simply hideous covers. I don't think cover is the only factor? But I do admit that a nice cover makes me stop, stop again, and look up the book.


----------



## theraven (Dec 30, 2009)

I won't buy a book specifically for a cover but a great cover will grab my interest and make me sample a book. Matter-of-fact, I just clicked to sample a book from a cover that I saw on this thread. Sampling is the first step I make before I buy a book at any price point. A cover that doesn't look professional will make me bypass the book. It's probably wrong, but if it doesn't look like effort was put into the cover, I think the same holds true for the story.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Like some others here, I also have bought books just because I loved the cover. And there have been times when I discovered a wonderful book and thought "if only it had a better cover it would do so well"! Since all but one of my books started out as print books Their covers were designed for print. Now as I am joining the 21st century and making ebooks I wonder if I should revise my covers.


----------



## jenndavis (Feb 22, 2011)

Covers are very important. I admit to having bought books solely based on cover alone. 

It's not always why I buy, but unless I've read you before or heard good things about your books, if your cover doesn't attract me, I'm unlikely to pick up the book (in a B&M store) or to click on the link (in an ebook store).

Harsh, but true.


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

I've never bought a book because of its cover, but covers have _prevented_ me from buying a book, especially when the cover is risque or scary. (I also have an irrational fear of bugs where I won't put my hand next to a picture of a bug for fear it will jump off the page and attack my hand, but that's for an entirely different discussion.)


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Covers are ridiculously important to me. I know I'm not supposed to judge a book by them but...well, I do it anyway. Can't help it. If a book has a terrible cover (as in amateurish in design) I won't even take a closer look. 

On the other hand, if a cover is lovely I'm a lot more likely to pick the book up and check out the blurb. Sad to say, the cover influences me as much or more than the blurb. Isn't that silly? I'm probably missing a lot of great reads this way too...


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

I agree with the person who said that amateurish covers turn them off. It's one of the reasons I actively avoided reading ebooks for a long time. So many of the covers were crap. If you put that little effort into the cover, how am I to know the content inside will be good?

Of course, there are many, many books out there with gorgeous covers that are absolutely horrible books. But really, particularly when you don't have the promotional power of a big publishing house behind you, you need to do everything you can to market yourself, and like it or not, cover is a big part of that.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Amanda Brice said:


> I agree with the person who said that amateurish covers turn them off. It's one of the reasons I actively avoided reading ebooks for a long time. So many of the covers were crap. If you put that little effort into the cover, how am I to know the content inside will be good?
> 
> Of course, there are many, many books out there with gorgeous covers that are absolutely horrible books. But really, particularly when you don't have the promotional power of a big publishing house behind you, you need to do everything you can to market yourself, and like it or not, cover is a big part of that.


I agree. A lot of times I'll click on a book from a search just because the cover is striking. But if the cover is ghetto, unfortunately, I do judge it.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

For me, not much, but an attractive cover could sway me if I'm on the fence about a book.


----------



## easyreader (Feb 20, 2011)

Can't judge a book by its cover.  But for those who are self-publishing and don't even bother to throw together something resembling a cover, you're going to have a hard time getting me to look at your book.


----------



## Whatever (Feb 21, 2011)

Books have covers?  I download books.  No covers.  Just like there's no crying in baseball.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

None.  I prefer worrying about what's inside.


----------



## tawnytaylor (Feb 19, 2011)

A good cover will make me look. But a compelling blurb and sample will make me buy.

However, I wouldn't necessarily say a dark cover is "bad" or a bright cover is "good." I can think of at least a couple of covers that caught my eye right away, and they were both very dark. In particular, YA romance and/or paranormal romance covers that are dark appeal to me. Examples: Beautiful Creatures and Lauren Kate's covers.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

sibelhodge said:


> A cover is important for hooking me first. If I like it, it draws me to read the blurb and sample.


What Sibel said. It will grab my attention but not make me click the buy button alone. It has to have a great blurb and sample too.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

Until recently I would have said "None whatsoever," but recently I have been looking at illustrated Chidrens' books, and with a lot of them the sample only contains the cover. So in that situation, I have to decide based on the cover and the reviews.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Covers go a long ways with me. I'll take a serious look at a book with a great cover.


----------



## Hailey Edwards (Apr 17, 2010)

I've been drawn to book by their covers, but never bought a book for the cover alone. I'll read the blurb to get an idea of the content, then read the first couple of pages to see if I like the voice/style of the piece.


----------



## mima (Jul 16, 2009)

I love art, and I love well done covers in all genres. If a cover is all text, I'll totally tune out. My admiration for the images is what make me want to touch it/click on it. 

The only time this doesn't hold true is when I'm looking at a book on amazon, and it's telling me "customers who bought this also bought" cross references. Then I'll give a book a chance even if it's ugly or amateurish. I'm trusting the software to connect me as a form of recommendation that will let me override bad covers.


----------



## Jenni (Feb 20, 2011)

One of the constant conversations I have with Bob Mayer about our covers is my obsession with dark colors. I don't think dark is bad, especially when it comes to dark creepy books, thrillers, and books with dark themes. However, where it becomes a problem is when there is no contrast. I've learned you need something bold and bright so that the cover catches the eye. If all the colors are similar, it doesn't work.

I've never not bought a book based on a cover I didn't like, I have however bought books based on covers or titles I did like. Sometimes I liked the book, other times I didn't. 

Covers are a marketing tool. They are important and need to draw attention, but what works for one, isn't going to work for another. There is still a lot of subjectivity to covers.


----------



## coffeetx (Feb 12, 2011)

Before Kindle, I was influenced by covers. As someone previously mentioned, I read a lot of chick lit just because the cover looked fun.  Something has to make you pick up the book.  It's usually the title or the cover.  Now I'd have to say the "blurb" is the most important thing followed by the reviews.  And for me, mixed reviews usually sparks my curiosity more than anything.  Whenever I see a book with mixed reviews, I feel drawn to read it so I can throw my 2 cents in to the pot


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

coffeetx said:


> And for me, mixed reviews usually sparks my curiosity more than anything. Whenever I see a book with mixed reviews, I feel drawn to read it so I can throw my 2 cents in to the pot


This is the reasoning behind why we (Elita and myself) were more than happy to have people post low-star ratings on our book, it gives the book a sort of 'genuine' element.

Paul.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Covers make a big difference for me, as far as getting that first glance from me. If I see an eBook published without a cover, I probably won't even click on it. I want the whole project to be good--both story and cover.


----------



## karenrosario (Feb 20, 2011)

Book covers definitely affect the books I LOOK at, so do titles. But ultimately I'd buy a book if I liked the sound of the blurb. I just may never have looked at the blurb had it not been for the title!


----------



## Ottilie (Jan 15, 2011)

haha yeah I fall into the trap of a beautiful or interesting cover.  Something that catches the eye...


----------



## bnapier (Apr 26, 2010)

It's odd how that works, isn't it?

While I like a great cover, it's usually the reviews that push me.  I'm living this out right now...I've gotten a ton of people that go nuts over my cover (see below) but that hasn't been reflected in sales yet (granted, the book has only been up for 6 days).


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Big influence! 

I can't resist an interesting beautiful cover, but the blurb has to be equally interesting to buy it.  



-Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

In most cases, I could care less about the cover. In fact, I don't remember what the covers of any of my e-books look like once I purchase them. However, if Amazon posts a list of books I might like and they are unfamiliar to me and the author is also unfamiliar to me, then I am less likely to click on one that has an unprofessional looking cover. It doesn't have to have a cover that I find appealing - but it should look professional or I will likely dismiss it as being the work of an amateur.


----------



## ella_drake (Feb 19, 2011)

Covers are what draw me in. It isn't what necessarily keeps me or convinces me, but it's where it all starts for me. A cover that doesn't intrigue me will never be picked up/clicked by me.


----------



## Cynthia Justlin (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree with most of what's been said here. A cover has to catch my eye to get me to click on it. But the blurb is probably the deciding factor on whether I'll plunk down the money to buy. If a gorgeous cover has a simply awful blurb, chances are I'll take a pass.


----------

